# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Un desastre nuclear seis veces más grave que Chernobyl permaneció escondido hasta hoy

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os copio un enlace a esta noticia tomado de periodistadigital.com

https://nmas1.org/news/2017/03/24/desastre-nuclear

----------

F. Lázaro (26-mar-2017),Jonasino (26-mar-2017)

----------


## ben-amar

Creo que algo asi lo hubiesen detectado los yanquis, amen paises limitrofes. Tuvo que liarse un buen terremoto. Osease, creo que es falsa la noticia

----------


## F. Lázaro

Es cierto Ángel. Se hicieron muchas locuras durante aquella época...

En la URSS hubo tres sucesos muy graves: Chernóbil, Mayak y Semipalatinsk.




> http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2010/0...ml#comentarios
> 
> *Semipalatinsk, tragedia olvidada*
> 
> Amanda Figueras (Enviada especial) | Kazajstán
> Actualizado martes 13/04/2010 11:08 horas
> 
> *- Más de 1.300.000 personas se han visto trágicamente afectadas
> - La región tiene la mayor tasa de suicidio infantil de todo el país
> ...

----------

ben-amar (26-mar-2017),Jonasino (26-mar-2017)

----------


## ben-amar

Po que ajco nuclea

----------


## F. Lázaro

Otro de los graves accidentes que ocurrieron en la URSS, el de Mayak.




> http://www.onemagazine.es/noticia/19...o-la-urss.html
> 
> *Mayak: El legado de contaminación nuclear que dejó la URSS*
> 
> Por Juanma Gallego
> sábado 04 de octubre de 2014, 09:00h 
> 
> El lugar en el que nació el programa nuclear de la URSS sigue siendo considerado como uno de los enclaves con más contaminación radiactiva de todo el planeta. En 1957 se produjo allí un grave accidente que se mantuvo oculto durante casi dos décadas. La planta de reprocesamiento de combustible nuclear de Mayak aún es el epicentro del reprocesamiento de combustible nuclear de Rusia.
> 
> ...

----------

Jonasino (26-mar-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Los rusos hicieron muchas barbaridades en el campo nuclear, aunque hay que distinguir claramente los usos militares de los pacíficos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Los rusos hicieron muchas barbaridades en el campo nuclear, aunque hay que distinguir claramente los usos militares de los pacíficos.


Sin duda, gran verdad que muchos son incapaces de diferenciar.

----------

Jonasino (26-mar-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Exacto.
Y tampoco hay que olvidar que la tecnología nuclear es practicamente la única que evolucionó desde una utilización armamentística, bestial y destructora a proporcionar energía a una enorme población que sin ella carecía de recursos básicos para su desarrollo.
Confundir una cosa con otra y juzgarla equivocadamente sería como asimilar la silla eléctrica con la evolución de la distribución de energía mediante la electricidad. O la industria gasística con las cámaras de Auschwitz, o el tormento de la toca con la energía hidraulica, o la emisión de CO2 con la industria siderúrgica, o los accidentes de aviación con la eólica.
Y tampoco hay que olvidar que durante los años y años el uso pacífico de la energía nuclear ha permitido un desarrollo en muchos paises salvándoles de la pobreza, cuando aún la única referencia a energias renovables eran los molinos de viento de El Quijote o los espejos solares de la defensa de Siracusa.
Y todo esto sin menospreciar para nada el futuro de las energías renovables, que a todas luces se presenta esperanzador para la humanidad, aunque como todo, paso a paso y tiempo al tiempo.

----------


## termopar

No es correcto diferenciar entre la industria armamentista nuclear, "la mala", frente a la industria nuclear civil, "la buena". En realidad, las dos generan el mismo tipo de problema. La diferencia estriba en que una lo ha hecho sin preocuparse de sus consecuencias, y la otra a causa de accidentes; que por mucha seguridad que se imponga, siempre se producirán y sus consecuencias son fatales, catastróficas.

Coste del *accidente de Chernovyl*, hasta ahora:

- *280.000 millones de euros* más 1500 millones de euros del sarcófago
- *200.000 personas desplazadas*.
- Zona de exclusión de 2800 km2
- *6.000 canceres de tiroides*
- Cientos de miles de personas intervinieron como liquidadores, la mayoría ahora están con problemas psicológicos e invalidez permanente y todo sufragado por el estado. 

*Fukushima:*

- *evacuación de 170.000 personas*
- coste económico de *170.000 millones de euros*
- perímetro inicial de evacuación de 30 km a la redonda. 
- unas 800 personas fallecidas como consecuencia del accidente nuclear ("cifras oficiales" tras 2 años).
- contaminación del océano pacífico y ríos cercanos por fugas radiactivas.

Creo que en este foro no se había hablado nada de la industria nuclear armamentística, si bien la civil tiene su origen en el desarrollo de la primera.

Siempre se ha hablado en este foro de los graves accidentes que se producen en la industria nuclear eléctrica (civil).....Chernovyl, three mile island, Fukushima. Hay más, muchos más, pero han sido menos graves. Entre ellos destacaría en España el de Vandellós I, que por un incendio, tuvo que cerrarse el reactor y desmontarlo.

Por lo tanto, no hay que despreciar los graves problemas que genera la industria civil, los reactores para suministrar electricidad. En estos momentos, una industria cara, contaminante, y que por su madurez, presenta pocos desarrollos económicamente sostenibles, por lo que está abocada a su cierre paulatino. 

Cuanto antes nos demos cuenta de su potencial peligro y su gran coste, mejor. Además resulta que son un impedimento para que se desarrollen industrias que ya pueden sustituir a la industria nuclear por ser más eficientes, tanto económicamente como del lado de la sostenibilidad. Son muchos los países que nos están adelantando en el cambio de tecnologías del sector eléctrico, a pesar de que España tiene un potencial enorme.

----------


## Jonasino

> No es correcto diferenciar entre la industria armamentista nuclear, "la mala", frente a la industria nuclear civil, "la buena". En realidad, las dos generan el mismo tipo de problema.


Claro, claro..... el mismo tipo de problema.....

----------


## termopar

Sr. Jonasino, 

Porque no coge las frases en el contexto del párrafo en el que se presentan? Le gustaría a usted que fuesen ensuciando cada uno de sus hilos con frases sueltas y ocurrencias de lo que se está hablando con el mismo propósito por el que usted lo hace?

----------


## Jonasino

> Sr. Jonasino, 
> 
> Porque no coge las frases en el contexto del párrafo en el que se presentan? Le gustaría a usted que fuesen ensuciando cada uno de sus hilos con frases sueltas y ocurrencias de lo que se está hablando con el mismo propósito por el que usted lo hace?


Del refranero español: "Ningún cagao se huele"

----------


## ben-amar

haya paz, chicos

----------

Jonasino (28-mar-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya termopar. La Organización Mundial de la Salud, entre otras instituciones, contradicen sus afirmaciones...




> https://www.forbes.com/sites/jamesco.../#596fe735709b
> 
> According to the World Health Organization, the Centers for Disease Control, the National Academy of Science and many health studies over the last decade (NAS 2010), the adverse impacts on health become a significant effect for fossil fuel and biofuel/biomass sources (see especially Brian Wang for an excellent synopsis).
> 
> In fact, the WHO has called biomass burning in developing countries a major global health issue (WHO int). The table below lists the mortality rate of each energy source as deaths per trillion kWhrs produced. The numbers are a combination of actual direct deaths and epidemiological estimates, and are rounded to two significant figures.
> 
> For coal, oil and biomass, it is carbon particulates resulting from burning that cause upper respiratory distress, kind of a second-hand black lung. Our lungs just don’t like burnt carbonaceous particulates, whether from coal or wood or manure or pellets or cigarettes. The actual numbers of deaths in China from coal use exceeded 300,000 last year since they have ramped up coal so fast in the last decade and they usually do not install exhaust scrubbers.  The impact on their health care system has been significant in not just deaths, but in non-lethal health effects and lost days of work.





> la energia nuclear [...] está abocada a su cierre paulatino.







Según datos de la OIEA y WNA hay 60 en construcción, 164 en proyecto y 350 planificados. 

Para 2035, se estima que se cerrarán 132 y se habrán conectado otros 287 reactores.




> En estos momentos, una industria cara, contaminante


En estos momentos, la nuclear es una energía rentable y  necesaria para mantener la calidad del suministro eléctrico. ¿Sabe cuáles son caras? Aquellas que necesitan de subvenciones caídas del cielo para instalarse. Ya sabe... las primas y tal.

No hay ninguna tecnología que no contamine. La nuclear es de las que menos lo hacen... otras son peores.









> Son muchos los países que nos están adelantando en el cambio de tecnologías del sector eléctrico, a pesar de que España tiene un potencial enorme.


¿Me puede dar algunos ejemplos de esos países por favor?

----------

Jonasino (28-mar-2017)

----------


## termopar

Referencia y relación de mis afirmaciones y la OMS? Ninguna.

Referencias de rentabilidad de las nucleares? Ninguna

De todos modos pregúntele a Areva, Westinghouse. Ambas o rescatadas por el gobierno o directamente quebradas

Subvenciones? 

Entre otras formas de subvencionar,  las nucleares españolas,  si hay un accidente, tienen un seguro de cobertura que no pasa de los 1000 millones, cuando se ha visto que en el peor de los casos un accidente nuclear nos costaría 150000 millones. Quien pagará lo que las eléctricas no cubren con el seguro?....los españolitos. 

Y si se cierra una nuclear, los residuos? Lo mismo.

 Y los trabajos de desmantelamiento están cubiertos por las eléctricas al 100%? Nooo. 

La subasta de 3000 Mw de renovables mostrará sus subvenciones  en un par de meses, y entonces podrá hacer cálculos.

----------

